# Where do people buy their beans?



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Apologies if this has been asked a million times before.

Going to take my love of coffee up a notch from my trusty moka pot to a Gaggia Classic and burr grinder.

I currently get Italian roast from Cardews in Oxford and have signed up for an introductory offer with Pact coffee.

I like a bitter taste with chocolate and nut notes, but would definitely like to expand my tastes to something different.

Any recommendations for for beans and/or where to buy from?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I use the coffee roasters uk subscription, £23 for 1kg per month, different coffee every time, fully flexible, you taylor what your preferences are and beans are fresh roasted an sent direct from roasters, no commitment can cancel anytime. For my needs it's the best out there, can set how often you get your coffee too, no need to go monthly like me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This might give you some inspiration

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , always good to try new things..

Your brewing solely as espresso ? You prefer milk based drinks or neat ? What kind of flavours would you like to try ?


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi , always good to try new things..
> 
> Your brewing solely as espresso ? You prefer milk based drinks or neat ? What kind of flavours would you like to try ?


Brewing espresso and mainly drinking neat, with some macchiato.

Open to suggestions on what flavours to try out (not entirely sure what options exist).


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

i just ordered the selection pack from Hasbean so I can try different tastes so that I can find something that suits my palate.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Rave is always a good bet for decent beans at a decent price per kg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

condor87 said:


> Brewing espresso and mainly drinking neat, with some macchiato.
> 
> Open to suggestions on what flavours to try out (not entirely sure what options exist).


Rave and Has Bean do starter packs have a look ...


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Try monsoon malabar from mancoco in Manchester, it'll be right up your street.


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cheers, Rave looks really good.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

NJD1977 said:


> Try monsoon malabar from mancoco in Manchester, it'll be right up your street.


£6 for 250g is well expensive, look at Rave prices for the same MM or Limini Indian MM single origin if you want it darker roasted, much cheaper than Mancoco.

Ian


----------

